# Two male GSDs Living Together?



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

I have a large male pup (five months old - 65 lbs). My other dog is an 11 year old mixed breed that doesn't get around very well. He'll play with the pup but only for a few minutes, and he may only have another year or so left in him. I'm looking for another GSD to be a companion/playmate with my GSD. I'd like a well-bred, healthy example of the breed so I've been looking at local breeders who offer adult dogs for sale. My question is, can two adult GSDs get along with one another or am I looking at trouble? I don't have a problem getting a female, but I was curious. I've never had two males at the same time.

Thank you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It's going to completely depend on the dogs and drives and lines and whatnot. 

I have not had a problem with my GSD, Pittie and BC all getting along (male) but I am interested to see how two adult male GSDs in the house with the BC will be.


----------



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

My pup.


----------



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

I'm wondering about fights. With winter coming, they will be inside more and perhaps getting a little frustrated at times. I know my current male loves to run, walk, play fetch, anything. It's tough here in the snow belt to find ways to exercise them enough in the winter months. We get so much snow that they can't even walk through the yard easily. I try, but it's still less than summer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Toolman5 said:


> We get so much snow that they can't even walk through the yard easily. I try, but it's still less than summer.


That actually gives them plenty of work. Nose work under the snow, fetching through deep snow, will get them nice and tired.
Why don't you consider a female?


----------



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

I am considering females. I'm just wondering if I should not consider males. A female will have to be spayed though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My preference is for males. When I was fostering for rescue I fostered plenty of females, but I never "gelled" with them like I do with males. 

The dogs need to be secure in the fact that *I* am the unquestioned leader of this pack. They have mild squabbles among themselves but anything more serious than that is not tolerated, and they've never really tried. My dogs are neutered; I don't know how much of a difference that makes. I think having them be fairly far apart in age works much better than having two males of the same age.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My breeder was fine with me getting a male GSD even though I had an adult male dog. She felt her males do fine with other males. My dog is now 2.5, and his trainer has a male GSD that is around a year. The two get along perfectly and are best buds when my dog stays with him (he has stayed there for up to a month).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never had 2 male GSDs.

My male GSD has lived with other males before though. He lived with a male Rottweiler, a male GSD/Husky mix, a male Min Pin and he currently lives with my male Dalmatian.

2 of his best friends are male Dobermans and I babysit one of them quite often, in fact I will have him for 8 days at the end of the month.​


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i had two males, never an issue, but both were fixed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have 2 males, at first Tyson tried to kill dexter in the yard but they worked themselves out nicely. That probably wont happen to you though, i made the mistake of not crating and rotating  anyways, i notice with the males that they get over it and move on usually with no issues.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

There are many examples where things have worked out as stated, but what if in your case they don't work out? To me, it is not worth the risk and complication. It is hard enough raising a GSD, it would make life unnecessarily difficult by adding another male to the mix. 

My next dog will be a girl, only because I have a boy now.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I've kept two males together lots of times with no problems. Only once did I keep 2 girls together & that worked out just fine.

It's really a function of each dog's individual temperament.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've personally found males to be much easier to live with than bitches. The most I've had at any one time is five boys and two girls ... they all lived together in the house, played together outdoors, and I never had a problem.

I only had ONE problem with two of my males ... they would fight over toys. I fixed this problem by banning toys in the house where they lived peacefully, and separating the two outside with a 6' high 20x30 fenced in area for one, and the rest of the yard for the others ... both areas had lots of toys and no fighting. After Mac died I took the smaller fenced in area down and now Slider has complete run of the entire yard along with the other guys. Currently I have three boys and one girl.


----------



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

UPDATE: In a fortunate turn of events, one of the owners of another male in my pup's litter is forced to re-home his GSD. I have been in contact with him since they were eight weeks old. It was a tough decision, but he felt his pup would be better off with me since he knows how well I care for mine. He's got all of his shots, etc. Plus the pups are from high-quality parents, so I know what I'm getting health-wise.

Soooo....brothers. I'm picking him up this afternoon. I'm excited but a little anxious as to how they will do together. 

I have a lot to do. Vet check, microchip, insurance, double the toys, more bowls, more food, collar, leash. Here I thought I was done with all of that!


----------

